

DropMeme: The Fastest Way to Create Your Memes, Trolls, and Other LOL’s - rafBM
http://dropmeme.com

======
vinhboy
Not enough memes. Obama memes are very popular right now, but it's not an
option on the site. Otherwise, pretty site.

~~~
EtienneLem
We do plan to add more built-in memes very soon and perhaps categories and
whatnot. Until then you can use any image on the web with ?template_url=*

Enjoy!
[http://dropmeme.com/?template_url=http://blogs.telegraph.co....](http://dropmeme.com/?template_url=http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/files/2013/04/Barack-
Obama-EU-January-2012.jpg)

~~~
vinhboy
Hahah.. Sorry I had to: [http://drpm.me/VNZ3](http://drpm.me/VNZ3)

~~~
EtienneLem
As of right now we don’t want automatic memes on the home page. Working on
something even better as we speak.

We’ll keep you all posted (@DropMeme) Thanks for your feedback @vinhboy

------
chatmasta
Impressive turnaround time!

~~~
rafBM
Thank you! Please report any bugs, that goes without saying… ;)

